# What is an eddie current valve?



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

I got asked what I knew about eddie current valves today and I had to tell the truth not a damn thing. So what are they and where are they used?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

lol .


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

They're similar to a henway I think.

Pete


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh hilarious it was this stupid questionnaire where you say how much you know about stuff. I just made my own day.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

If you figured out you dont know everything then you passed.

Pete


----------



## sseivard (Apr 25, 2012)

That why I never lie or try to bs somebody if you don't know you don't know and if you make it up you are gonna get found out eventually.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

sseivard said:


> I got asked what I knew about eddie current valves today and I had to tell the truth not a damn thing. So what are they and where are they used?


It controls the electron flow to the amp storage tank


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

sseivard said:


> That why I never lie or try to bs somebody if you don't know you don't know and if you make it up you are gonna get found out eventually.


Yep, when I did training programs and had to create intake exams, one of my coworkers explained to me about putting in "BS Detector" questions. That's a good one.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

actually eddy currents in electrical circuits are real
they are one of the causes for efficiency loss in motors. 
heres the wiki on it.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_current

as far as valves go i thing that may have been bs. 
the only way of reducing the eddy currents is to use laminated cores in the motor or transformer


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

Celtic said:


> :whistling2:


this type of inspection is used to detect stressed areas and subsurface fractures
generating an eddy current in the metal and reading the resulting values that the head picks up while the valve is spinning the values are read multiple times and averaged 
if a large difference is detected it is flagged as flawed
a similar process is used in online thickness guaging for glass containers


----------

